# Good places to live?



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

I live in Melbourne but I would like to perhaps move elsewhere before too long.
Too many ex inlaws, too much traffic, plus it seems to be the hay fever capital of the world.

I could and should take an extended trip around to have a look, I'm told Byron Bay is great, Port Douglas looks good, been there, very hot though.

Anyone here who has lived in Byron Bay ?

Any other suggestions ?

I love Melbourne but feel I just want a change for a while at least.


----------



## johenmo (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

Depends on what you're after.  I've lived in 3 states of OZ and in both Island of NZ.  All have good points and bad.

There's better weather elsewhere than Vic - but I'm in Ballarat so Melbourne is better than that!

Perth has a good climate & we'd move back if there were work opportunities in my field.    I know people near Byron Bay and they love the area.  But I really like warmer weather & will move eventually.

Do the travel and see what it's like.  Travel there at the "worst time of year" so you know what the worst will be.

Good luck.


----------



## Largesse (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

living in byron would totally ruin it as a great holiday destination


----------



## lianeisme (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

I moved to the Gold Coast many years ago from Sydney I love living here great beaches great life style only problem its becoming very busy and the roads dont seem to be structured for the growth. Byron Bay is a place to visit but a lot of unemployed like to live there. I think it is to small. Nossa is very nice as well.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

Tassie would be good but it's cold, you get a lot of bang for your bucks property wise.

I like it warm too, so north east coast is probably the go.

I'm gunna have to do the trip but I dont fancy driving to Byron.

Perhaps fly and drive down from Coolangatta.


----------



## Largesse (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> Tassie would be good but it's cold, you get a lot of bang for your bucks property wise.
> 
> I like it warm too, so north east coast is probably the go.
> 
> ...




you can fly direct to ballina airport which is half an hours drive from byron
(much closer than coolangatta)


edit: 'much' might be an exageration....


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

Burns,

We need more information...do you want to be closer to your power station and a large dense demographic area where you know you can get access to a good Grange?

Do you want to be somewhere where the natural beauty takes your breath away and the only people are on the end of a phone line or a one hour car trip?

Perhaps something in the middle?

Lady O and I have considered moving to Exmouth in W.A. (as one hell of a seachange in our lifestyles - once the rug rats are gone) - it's an amazingly beautiful peninsula that juts out about halfway up the coast of W.A. Right next to the Cape Range and Ningaloo National Parks. At the southern Tip of the Ningaloo Reef (which you never seem to hear of because it's all Great Barrier Reef on this side of the country). Diving, Fishing, Boating in a protected inlet, one of the best beaches I have ever seen. Sub Tropical temperatures (I like the heat). Downside - Permanent population of 2,400 people, which swells to 6000 people during tourist season.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



Sir Osisofliver said:


> ... you can get access to a good Grange?




Grange is ****!

I've had some _vino locale_ which is much nicer...


...but not quite the snob value, eh?


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

My top spots would be Port Douglas, Noosa, Airlie Beach, Broome and Perth! 

Have you had much of a look around the sunshine coast. Some good spots from Noosa-maroochydore if you want the beach, sunshine, holiday type lifestyle.


----------



## nioka (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



Largesse said:


> you can fly direct to ballina airport which is half an hours drive from byron
> (much closer than coolangatta)
> 
> 
> edit: 'much' might be an exageration....




Byron Bay. The most "Destroyed" place that I know. I am an ex "Bayite" of many years at a time when it WAS the best place on earth. Ruined by the yuppies starting with Delvine Delaney and John the strop. Now strangled by a mixture or backpackers, schoolies and the resident greenies (including the mayor). Badly planned progress, over regulated, overcrowded, underpoliced and under serviced. 

There are better places closer to and south of Ballina Airport. That is where you will find most of the ex bayites. You can tell the oldies, they still call it the "Bay", the blowins and yuppies call it "Byron".

The excuse from those in control; "We dont want it to become another Gold Coast". They ended up with a gold coast slum.


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



nioka said:


> Byron Bay. The most "Destroyed" place that I know. I am an ex "Bayite" of many years at a time when it WAS the best place on earth. Ruined by the yuppies starting with Delvine Delaney and John the strop. Now strangled by a mixture or backpackers, schoolies and the resident greenies (including the mayor). Badly planned progress, over regulated, overcrowded, underpoliced and under serviced.
> 
> There are better places closer to and south of Ballina Airport. That is where you will find most of the ex bayites. You can tell the oldies, they still call it the "Bay", the blowins and yuppies call it "Byron".
> 
> The excuse from those in control; "We dont want it to become another Gold Coast". They ended up with a gold coast slum.




Gotta agree. It's happened that way for a lot of good places in Oz.


----------



## satanoperca (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*

Agree with Nioka,

Byron has been raped and pillaged. Areas outside Byron are beautiful like Bangalore and Ballina.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



nioka said:


> Byron Bay. The most "Destroyed" place that I know. I am an ex "Bayite" of many years at a time when it WAS the best place on earth. Ruined by the yuppies starting with Delvine Delaney and John the strop. Now strangled by a mixture or backpackers, schoolies and the resident greenies (including the mayor). Badly planned progress, over regulated, overcrowded, underpoliced and under serviced.
> 
> There are better places closer to and south of Ballina Airport. That is where you will find most of the ex bayites. You can tell the oldies, they still call it the "Bay", the blowins and yuppies call it "Byron".
> 
> The excuse from those in control; "We dont want it to become another Gold Coast". They ended up with a gold coast slum.




Interesting ...........thanks to everyone.

I guess I want to be able to get VPower fuel and get the Merc serviced properly.(or perhaps ditch it for a Patrol or Landcruiser)
Near an airport to me to visit Melbourne and to receive visitors.
Near the water.
Near people but not too many of them, well near a lot of people is ok, after Melbourne anyting will be an improvement.

No I havent seen the Sunshine Coast and I know I should.

I think the only way to do this is a road trip. how long do you think I should allow to have a reasonable look around ?, will probably go all the way to Port Douglas.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

As a side note the price of real estate in Byron bay is bullistic not much change out of $2m in many cases.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> I think the only way to do this is a road trip. how long do you think I should allow to have a reasonable look around ?, will probably go all the way to Port Douglas.




We took two weeks to slowly drive up the coast from Brisbane to Cairns (details on the travel forum) stopping whenever and where-ever we wanted.

You may also want to consider Cairns, its a great spot.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



prawn_86 said:


> We took two weeks to slowly drive up the coast from Brisbane to Cairns (details on the travel forum) stopping whenever and where-ever we wanted.
> 
> You may also want to consider Cairns, its a great spot.




Cairns will be on the way, I think I'll need up to a month, by the time I reach these places and spend a day or 2 in each.


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

Does it have to the the Union of Soviet Socialist States of Australia Burnsie, or can it be somewhere free?


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



wayneL said:


> Does it have to the the Union of Soviet Socialist States of Australia Burnsie, or can it be somewhere free?




Actually a nice flat in London would be my preference but I'm about $10m short.

Would love that, across to France on the ferry then down the autobahn to the rest of Europe, now you're talking.........


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



MrBurns said:


> Actually a nice flat in London would be my preference but I'm about $10m short.
> 
> Would love that, across to France on the ferry then down the autobahn to the rest of Europe, now you're talking.........




You can get a nice flat in Wimbledon Village where I was in London for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less than Knightsbridge or Kensington.

It's still seriously high-brow...and I reckon much more pleasant anyway. The Common plus Richmond Park gives you 4,000 acres to wander about, playing the English country gentleman, and still only 7 miles from Big Ben.

Also there are three golf courses within walking distance, The Championships and some very typically English pubs overlooking The Common. It's a really nice part of London.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...ype=flats&oldPrimaryDisplayPropertyType=flats


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



wayneL said:


> You can get a nice flat in Wimbledon Village where I was in London for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay less than Knightsbridge or Kensington.
> 
> It's still seriously high-brow...and I reckon much more pleasant anyway. The Common plus Richmond Park gives you 4,000 acres to wander about, playing the English country gentleman, and still only 7 miles from Big Ben.
> 
> ...




Thanks Wayne I was hoping you'd respond with something like that.

Do you know - 

Am I allowed to buy in London, not being a British citizen ?

How about living there ? What would I need to do ?


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

Get over to WA and look around. The cosmopolitan state. Plenty of opportunities for a bloke like your good self Mr Burns.


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



MrBurns said:


> Thanks Wayne I was hoping you'd respond with something like that.
> 
> Do you know -
> 
> ...




On that I am not an expert. Anything I say would be 2nd hand so reluctant to advise. But you can definitely buy something as a non citizen.

The $64,000 question is how long you can *_legally_* stay.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



wayneL said:


> On that I am not an expert. Anything I say would be 2nd hand so reluctant to advise. But you can definitely buy something as a non citizen.
> 
> The $64,000 question is how long you can *_legally_* stay.




Thanks again thats got me thinking , I'll do some homework.

I'd probably have to be there for a month to get the feel of the place and where to buy.

A bit more work in this than checking out the Sunshine Coast...........


----------



## nunthewiser (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

the hills around nimbin 

nirvana


man


----------



## awg (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

talked to a Uni Professor from USA once, he had resesearched climate, and concluded that the coastal areas between Newcastle and Port Macquarie were as good as any climate in the world, he had taken a job at Newcastle Uni.

Personally like 32* 59' 15"S      151* 43' 35" E

the important thing temperature wise is to live as close as possible to the ocean, as even if you move a couple of miles away, temperatures fluctuate noticeably, ie hotter in summer, colder in winter.

temp here rarely drops below 8c minimum, or above mid 30s.

move as little as 10 miles inland and that would be 2c to 40c+

I personally find the heat, and especially, humidity of northern summers hard to take, not keen on cold winters either, so that precludes south or inland, seems like I am stuck where I am.


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



nunthewiser said:


> the hills around nimbin
> 
> nirvana
> 
> ...




LOL ....... you got me Nun. I am there dude.:kiffer::kiffer:


----------



## nunthewiser (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



trainspotter said:


> LOL ....... you got me Nun. I am there dude.:kiffer::kiffer:




...........its where all the bewtiful people live


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> Interesting ...........thanks to everyone.
> 
> I guess I want to be able to get VPower fuel and get the Merc serviced properly.(or perhaps ditch it for a Patrol or Landcruiser)
> Near an airport to me to visit Melbourne and to receive visitors.
> ...




With this in mind Burns here is my recommendation.

Welcome to the wonderful gateway to the Island Life.  Beautiful Airlie Beach and Shute Harbour. 
1) There is plenty of money in Airlie so you can get the Merc serviced and get good petrol for your machine.
2) It's less than 30 Minutes from Proserpine Regional Airport. (From Memory It's around an hours flight to Brisbane)
3) Not just near the water, but close to some truly spectacular reefs and islands
4) Near people but not too many of them (But you do get Tourist Season influx)

Commission, as always, in single malt.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## nunthewiser (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*

seriously tho ...

BOWEN QLD 

most underated spot . just a paddle away from the whitsundays ..... good ppl , friendly town . a lot cheaper than airlie beach etc but only up the road if one wants to go and enjoy the hustle and bustle of airlie 

excellent fishing also ................... oh and a  nudist beach


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



nunthewiser said:


> seriously tho ...
> 
> BOWEN QLD
> 
> ...




When I first went to bowen I thought my car had turned into the delorean and I had travelled back to the 1930's. I was waiting to see a horse and cart travelling down the road. Stopped in there again last year and not much had changed! - LOL! :


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

As usual You Tube to the rescue - 

Byron Bay looks like a haven for every dropout in Australia, couldnt take the Merc there all the druggies would scratch it out of spite.

Airlie Beach looks good except for the stingers but you get those in Port Douglas too.

Wimbelton Village looks nice.


----------



## awg (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> and get the Merc serviced properly.






nunthewiser said:


> .......... oh and a  nudist beach




Got em both within 2 miles



nunthewiser said:


> the hills around nimbin
> 
> nirvana




hot as a son of a bitch in summer, same for port douglas


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Wimbelton Village looks nice.




Make sure it's The Village (AKA The Hill) as distinct from Wimbledon town.

Wimbledon town is still OK, but ya gotta be on The Hill.


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Airlie Beach looks good except for the stingers but you get those in Port Douglas too.




Airlie beach has a wonderful lagoon for your swimming needs. Full of good sorts too! 

I read in the local rag here the other day that port douglas is one step closer to getting their own lagoon style setup like cairns and airlie have. I quite like the idea although some dont.

Airlie Beach Lagoon.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live...*



overit said:


> When I first went to bowen I thought my car had turned into the delorean and I had travelled back to the 1930's. I was waiting to see a horse and cart travelling down the road. Stopped in there again last year and not much had changed! - LOL! :






 yep thats the spot 

sleepy little place the world forgot but on the doorstep of all the islands .


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Make sure it's The Village (AKA The Hill) as distinct from Wimbledon town.
> 
> Wimbledon town is still OK, but ya gotta be on The Hill.




Excellent - 

http://www.wimbledon-village.com/


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Excellent -
> 
> http://www.wimbledon-village.com/




Those horses in the header live behind the Dog an Fox pub right on the high street and literally walk down the middle of the High Street in peak hour traffic to get to the Common and back. There is horse **** and Porsches sharing the same tarmac LOL

**Notice the pedestrian crossing light and the fashion house in the background.

N.B. The Dog & Fox is not a bad pub.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Those horses in the header live behind the Dog an Fox pub right on the high street and literally walk down the middle of the High Street in peak hour traffic to get to the Common and back. There is horse **** and Porsches sharing the same tarmac LOL
> 
> **Notice the pedestrian crossing light and the fashion house in the background.
> 
> N.B. The Dog & Fox is not a bad pub.




A bit pricey, but I guess thats life.


----------



## Cloud9 (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> Interesting ...........thanks to everyone.
> 
> I guess I want to be able to get VPower fuel and get the Merc serviced properly.(or perhaps ditch it for a Patrol or Landcruiser)
> Near an airport to me to visit Melbourne and to receive visitors.
> ...





sounds like "Kingscliff" might suit you.


----------



## gooner (13 October 2009)

My Apple Mac widget tells me that you only need $1.74 dollars to every pound, so London real estate is looking a little less expensive than before, particularly given the falls in GBP prices as well. Mind you, I recall Wimbledon as a pretty snobby place - probably look down on Australians who have made money from nuclear power

Mr Burns - if you are after a real lifestyle change, you need to shed the consumerist baggage that goes with it - dump the Mercedes (you can dump it at my place  ). And I'll take any other valuable consumer goods you need to get rid of


----------



## pj2105 (13 October 2009)

Depends on how old you are, married, kids, do you like the warm weather or can you put up with the cold?


----------



## JTLP (13 October 2009)

overit said:


> Airlie beach has a wonderful lagoon for your swimming needs. Full of good sorts too!
> 
> I read in the local rag here the other day that port douglas is one step closer to getting their own lagoon style setup like cairns and airlie have. I quite like the idea although some dont.
> 
> Airlie Beach Lagoon.




From all reports I've heard you would NOT swim in that Lagoon not matter what you were paid...

Something about unsanitary conditions... :bananasmi


----------



## prawn_86 (13 October 2009)

JTLP said:


> From all reports I've heard you would NOT swim in that Lagoon not matter what you were paid...
> 
> Something about unsanitary conditions... :bananasmi




We did drunken midnight swims when we were there and dont appear to be adversly affected


----------



## caribean (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



wayneL said:


> Gotta agree. It's happened that way for a lot of good places in Oz.



Port Stephens, beautiful one day, overdeveloped the next, (not quite yet)


----------



## adt100 (13 October 2009)

Burns,

Loads of other really nice 'villages' in and around London. Agree Wimbledon village. Richmond Hill, St Johns Wood, Hamstead Village and many more besides. 40 mins out of London (fast trains) there are lots of other great proper villages and much cheaper. If you have regular need to get ino London tho the door to door is often 1 hr 20 due to no of people.

I am biased being a Pom and living in Richmond and Clapham for 7 years. There is nothing quite like London in the Summer if you can take your time to enjoy it. I miss the amazing variety of people and things to do and the sheer vibrancy. Celeb watching in the west end, walking through Hamstead where Porsches are parked every 3rd car (if you like your cars you will see amazing ones everday)

 BUT end Oct to end March can be a pretty hard slog weather wise, the traffic and noise and commuting (if u have too and I mean commuting may onlky be 5K's) will get on your t1ts. I live in Sydney now and s****** to myself when people talk about overcrowding, bad transport etc...............

My advice you need a change then go for it. You need a real change and haven't lived in a big city it certainly is a life experience. BUT rent dont buy where ever it is. Live in different areas see what you like before you commit. Same for anywhere really.


----------



## awg (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I live in Melbourne but I would like to perhaps move elsewhere before too long.
> Too many ex inlaws, too much traffic, plus it seems to be the hay fever capital of the world.
> 
> I could and should take an extended trip around to have a look, I'm told Byron Bay is great, Port Douglas looks good, been there, very hot though.
> ...





Cebu City?

looking for a change?... 6 months of the year?

I hear they have DSL, so can monitor investments, inexpensive lifestyle, cater to English-speaking gentleman, etc,etc


----------



## JTLP (13 October 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> We did drunken midnight swims when we were there and dont appear to be adversly affected




I'll try and keep it around the PG rating...

Something about young people and DNA swapping etc etc...


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

JTLP said:


> I'll try and keep it around the PG rating...
> 
> Something about young people and DNA swapping etc etc...




Now I know what Nicole Kidman was talking about! You have to watch out for that! You dont want to end up pregnant after going for a swim! LOL!

Actress Nicole Kidman believes that swimming in "fertility waters" in her native Australia led to her pregnancy.


----------



## gav (13 October 2009)

Hi Mr Burns, How about Coober Pedy?  Seems like a nice place... 

Or how about Townsville?  I could just imagine you and GG cruising down the main drag in the Merc and the Arnage! :


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

gav said:


> Hi Mr Burns, How about Coober Pedy?  Seems like a nice place...
> 
> Or how about Townsville?  I could just imagine you and GG cruising down the main drag in the Merc and the Arnage! :




GG knows too many women with dubious reputations.

However I might call in on my way through


----------



## Vizion (13 October 2009)

You could try Cook Town and go hang out at my mates place which is a WW2 bunker with a bush kitchen lol. He's the local postie and a bit of a "character". 
Seriously though Perigian is nice, very quite right on the beach  and only 20 mins from either Noosa or Budrim. Airport close by too.


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2009)

Eumundi is a top spot. Kevin Rudd was born there on the 21st September 1957, the youngest of four children. Good pub there as well. Fantastic local markets that attract every type of socio economic person imaginable.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (13 October 2009)

Hey burns,

Look no further,

Heaven on earth.

www.orpheus.com.au

No Kids, roads, cars. Just peace and quite, oh ya and loads of good wine

G


----------



## wonderrman (13 October 2009)

I like Coolangatta, reckon its a great spot. 

Good weather all year round.


----------



## overit (13 October 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Hey burns,
> 
> Look no further,
> 
> ...




Where do I sign up?

My budget though I might have to stay on one of your neighbouring islands.


----------



## chode84 (13 October 2009)

We moved from Sydney to Port Macquarie about three years ago for work and absolutely love it. I had never been here before the job and didn't really know what to expect but now Im not sure if we'll be able to leave (which we'll have to do if Im going to move up the career ladder).

We purchased our first place last year for the bargain price of $220 000 and its the closest property to this beach (150m). 

Perfect climate all year round and cheap as chips! Just my


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

Good to see so many people happy with where they live.

I'll have to get off my **** and have a look around, there's no other way.

My kids finish uni this year so next year I should be freeer.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I love Melbourne but feel I just want a change for a while at least.




If u Love Melb then fair to say u like 4 seasons, so that restricts u to far southern WA and coastal South East Aust...my pick would be Merimbula or Batemans Bay, there small towns on the south coast of NSW.

Hot summers, cool winters, clean empty beaches, not to many tourists, great Clubs, half a days drive to Melb and Sydney, airport at Merimbula, nice houses under 600K or great houses over.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> If u Love Melb then fair to say u like 4 seasons, so that restricts u to far southern WA and coastal South East Aust...my pick would be Merimbula or Batemans Bay, there small towns on the south coast of NSW.
> 
> Hot summers, cool winters, clean empty beaches, not to many tourists, great Clubs, half a days drive to Melb and Sydney, airport at Merimbula, nice houses under 600K or great houses over.




I have relatives in Moruya, not a bad option to consider, didnt think of it before. Batemans Bay is great.

I remember great Oysters and as you say , great clubs.

And if you ever get over stimulated Canberra is only a short drive away.....

Think I want more sunshine but would forgo that for some time in London, then I could drive to France for the weekend, now that appeals.


----------



## Bill M (13 October 2009)

Hello Mr. Burns, you asked the question I was going to ask a few Months ago but since then we have made our decision and we are moving soon. My wife and I have just purchased a home on the Central Coast of NSW about 100K North of Sydney. Although I have never lived there the quieter life and nicer home should make us happier. Been living in units most of our life so we are looking forward to a nice newish house. The prices were far far lower than Sydney, you can buy top 3br homes for 350K or good 4br's for 380K. Not right on the water but we didn't want that anyway. We are really looking forward to our change of life. We have all the facilities of the city and the city is only a 1 and a half hours drive away so if we are desperate for any of those old comforts it's not that far to go.

I hope you find what you are looking for, good luck.

PS: I like Melbourne too but it is too cold and rainy for me.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2009)

Bill M said:


> Hello Mr. Burns, you asked the question I was going to ask a few Months ago but since then we have made our decision and we are moving soon. My wife and I have just purchased a home on the Central Coast of NSW about 100K North of Sydney. Although I have never lived there the quieter life and nicer home should make us happier. Been living in units most of our life so we are looking forward to a nice newish house. The prices were far far lower than Sydney, you can buy top 3br homes for 350K or good 4br's for 380K. Not right on the water but we didn't want that anyway. We are really looking forward to our change of life. We have all the facilities of the city and the city is only a 1 and a half hours drive away so if we are desperate for any of those old comforts it's not that far to go.
> 
> I hope you find what you are looking for, good luck.
> 
> PS: I like Melbourne too but it is too cold and rainy for me.




Good luck Bill, you've chosen well, I agree about the weather, winters now are boring and a bit depressing.


----------



## awg (13 October 2009)

Bill M said:


> PS: I like Melbourne too but it is too cold and rainy for me.




You do know it has higher annual rainfall on the Central Coast than Melbourne right?

Many moons ago Central coast was my work territory, there are some beautiful areas, especially in the southern districts.

Transport is a bit sketchy compared to Melb, skinny, windy roads, limited public tpt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 October 2009)

I was fortunate to spend some pleasant weeks of my life at OCS Portsea on an Officers Training Course many years ago.

Portsea is an old Victorian quarantine Station.

I was fortunate to have a room and a verandah overlooking a beach where dolphins frolicked daily.

Portsea itself I believe is populated by old rich, and modern drug dealers, financiers and developers and the Officer Training School is now part of the Nepean National Park.

If it weren't for the neighbours I'd live there again.

gg


----------



## Bill M (13 October 2009)

awg said:


> You do know it has higher annual rainfall on the Central Coast than Melbourne right?



Yes I've heard this and I believe it...... but it just doesn't feel like that. 

Mr Burns, the hardest part is pleasing your partner. My missus hates hot weather, I hate cold weather. That virtually stuffs 2/3's of the country. Personally I would have gone to Darwin but I have to think of my wife. So many things come into it when deciding, it's not an easy choice.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> Tassie would be good but it's cold, you get a lot of bang for your bucks property wise.



On average, Hobart is 1.8 degrees colder than Melbourne overnight and 2.9 degrees lower during the day. But... we don't get all that fog that Melbourne does - a bad fog in Hobart usually clears by 10am when the sun comes through. Hobart has more average sunshine hours than Melbourne (official data) and less rain than any other capital apart from Adelaide.

Launceston is outright freezing and foggy in Winter however and it does rain most days on the West Coast.

I wouldn't base any weather comparissons on this year for anywhere in Australia. Droughts in some parts, floods in others. It certainly hasn't been anything like an "average" year.

As for Australian cities in general, personally I've always quite liked Adelaide. Has most of the big city things without most of the hassles of traffic etc and it's really not that far from either a bigger city (Melbourne) or alternatively the middle of nowhere.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 October 2009)

The best place to buy a quiet retreat in OZ is Pambula IMO.
Nice climate, country, people, fishing and your occasional Channel 9 reporter.
Great place to be.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 October 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> The best place to buy a quiet retreat in OZ is Pambula IMO.
> Nice climate, country, people, fishing and your occasional Channel 9 reporter.
> Great place to be.




Pambula = poor mans Merimbula


----------



## Tink (14 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Would love that, across to France on the ferry then down the autobahn to the rest of Europe, now you're talking.........




LOL Good one Mr Burns - I love Melbourne too, but also enjoyed Europe. 

Completely different lifestyle and the countries are so close

I think alot of the Australian cities are very similar, apart from the weather



adt100 said:


> BUT rent dont buy where ever it is. Live in different areas see what you like before you commit.
> Same for anywhere really.




I agree with adt - rent and give yourself some time before you commit, wherever you choose.

Good luck : )


----------



## MrBurns (14 October 2009)

All this talk about travel has me salivating, though at my age I do that anyway.
Great advice thanks to all......


----------



## JTLP (14 October 2009)

Burns-o...what you got against Melbourne my man? It's only just started raining this year...and we need it. Any further north and I think you'll be seeing more.

The traffic isn't too bad...if Melbourne put in a Metro System it would be far and away the best city in the world (lucky it is already  )

Go live in Budapest. Cheap, amazing women, amazing weather...you can't go wrong. Or Lisbon, another amazing city that is cheap for a Euro city but also just beautiful...


----------



## MrBurns (14 October 2009)

JTLP said:


> The traffic isn't too bad...if Melbourne put in a Metro System it would be far and away the best city in the world (lucky it is already  )




Went to Camberwell this morning, traffic was banked up on Burke Rd from Canterbury Rd down to the junction, that must be ohhhh 8k ?


----------



## nunthewiser (14 October 2009)

pay your 29 bucks ........... hop on a plane to hobart ......... go spend a cupla days in sandy bay / salamanca ........... enjoy .,

hobart gotta be the prettiest , friendliest , cheapest city in oz ........

excellent place . the temps not much different to melbourne on an average basis ....... give or take 1/2 degrees either way ....... 

i will be returning there to live again in the future

good spot tassie


----------



## Largesse (14 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Went to Camberwell this morning, traffic was banked up on Burke Rd from Canterbury Rd down to the junction, that must be ohhhh 8k ?





You can't possibly be trying to get away with using Burke Road as an general example....

I live Between Tooronga and Burke just off Riversdale, and I can honestly say i'd be lucky if I tried to drive Burke road once a week....

Avoid at all costs. However, every city has these sort of strips....


----------



## Soft Dough (14 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



Smurf1976 said:


> On average, Hobart is 1.8 degrees colder than Melbourne overnight and 2.9 degrees lower during the day. But... we don't get all that fog that Melbourne does - a bad fog in Hobart usually clears by 10am when the sun comes through. Hobart has more average sunshine hours than Melbourne (official data) and less rain than any other capital apart from Adelaide.
> 
> Launceston is outright freezing and foggy in Winter however and it does rain most days on the West Coast.
> 
> ...




Hobart is a disgusting bleak and dirty city.  Melbourne has culture, facilities and class. 

As for Hobart being warmer than Launceston, that is sooooo untrue. Launceston is much warmer than hobart, but the smog makes it horrible in winter.


----------



## MrBurns (14 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



Soft Dough said:


> Hobart is a disgusting bleak and dirty city.  Melbourne has culture, facilities and class.
> 
> As for Hobart being warmer than Launceston, that is sooooo untrue. Launceston is much warmer than hobart, but the smog makes it horrible in winter.




First time I've experienced anyone mouth off like that against Tassie, interesting to see the other side of the argument.


----------



## Taltan (14 October 2009)

Burnsie - Summinng up your main requirements than from everywher I've been you should choose Sunshine Coast. To many other place are either too cold (Tas, Vic) or too deserted and far from Melb (WA, Nth Qld). Leaving Melb for Sydney doesnt make much sense either.

For the record I'm from Melb, if only we could take the whole city and move it somewhere a bit warmer that would be great. Try to avoid Burke Rd especially the 10 minute wiat when you pass the SE Fwy.


----------



## nunthewiser (14 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



MrBurns said:


> First time I've experienced anyone mouth off like that against Tassie, interesting to see the other side of the argument.





the other blokes a muppet and got no taste obviously 

have a look yourself m8 .. .......... then go south from hobart to the huon valley...... nice leisurly day out

seriously tho ..... spend a weekend to have a quick squiz ..... it will speak for itself


----------



## MrBurns (14 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



nunthewiser said:


> the other blokes a muppet and got no taste obviously
> 
> have a look yourself m8 .. .......... then go south from hobart to the huon valley...... nice leisurly day out
> 
> seriously tho ..... spend a weekend to have a quick squiz ..... it will speak for itself




I've been to Tassie a couple of times, about 25 years ago I took a campervan round, so long ago I cant remember any of it, except the inside of a pub where Chad Morgan was sitting blind drunk, I think he was supposed to go on at the Casino that night too, a couple of people were trying to get him moving.
I have a mate living there now so I should make the effort.


----------



## johenmo (14 October 2009)

Mr Burns.  Try this
100 best places tolive in Austrlia
http://www.australiantraveller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=362

1 Yamba NSW 
2 Esperance WA 
3 Port Douglas QLD 
4 Broome WA 
5 Port Fairy VIC 
6 Beechworth VIC 
7 Byron Bay NSW 
8 Apollo Bay VIC 
9 Strahan TAS 
10 Margaret River WA 
11 South West Rocks NSW 
12 Bright VIC 
13 Alice Springs NT 
14 Lorne VIC 
15 Mallacoota VIC 
16 Hahndorf SA 
17 Burnt Pine, Norfolk Island 
18 Mission Beach QLD 
19 Daylesford VIC 
20 Noosa QLD 
21 Portsea VIC 
22 Bowral NSW 
23 Fremantle WA 
24 Kangaroo Valley NSW 
25 Broken Hill NSW 
26 Nelson Bay NSW 
27 Bellingen NSW 
28 Leura NSW 
29 Queenscliff VIC 
30 Mudgee NSW 
31 Mossman QLD 
32 Jindabyne NSW 
33 Katherine NT 
34 Airlie Beach QLD 
35 Echuca VIC 
36 Angaston SA 
37 Mataranka NT 
38 Coffin Bay SA 
39 Robe SA 
40 Tilba Tilba NSW 
41 Swansea TAS 
42 Seal Rocks NSW 
43 Pokolbin NSW 
44 Cooktown QLD 
45 Port Lincoln SA 
46 Longreach QLD 
47 Silverton NSW 
48 Huskisson NSW 
49 Streaky Bay SA 
50 Penola SA
 Towns 51-100
51 Jabiru NT
52 Stanley TAS
53 Lightning Ridge NSW
54 Merimbula NSW
55 Albany WA
56 Marysville VIC
57 Tamworth NSW
58 Clare SA
59 Birdsville QLD
60 Bermagui NSW
61 Richmond TAS
62 Coral Bay WA
63 Denmark WA
64 Atherton QLD
65 Picnic Bay QLD
66 Seventeen Seventy QLD
67 Mollymook NSW
68 Rutherglen VIC
69 Coober Pedy SA
70 Karumba QLD
71 Nguiu Settlement NT
72 Tamborine Mountain QLD
73 Mt Gambier SA
74 Kuranda QLD
75 Dorrigo NSW
76 Walhalla VIC
77 Mildura VIC
78 Berry NSW
79 Eumundi QLD
80 Exmouth WA
81 Dunkeld VIC
82 Parachilna SA
83 Sofala NSW
84 Tumut NSW
85 Ross TAS
86 Augusta WA
87 Kingscote SA
88 William Creek SA
89 Wisemans Ferry NSW
90 Halls Gap VIC
91 Hervey Bay QLD
92 Derby WA
93 Bridport TAS
94 Wollombi NSW
95 Evans Head NSW
96 Adelaide River NT
97 Nain WA
98 Kalgoorlie WA
99 Eagle Bay WA
100 Deloraine TAS


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 October 2009)

*Re: Good places to live.......*



Soft Dough said:


> Hobart is a disgusting bleak and dirty city.  Melbourne has culture, facilities and class.
> 
> As for Hobart being warmer than Launceston, that is sooooo untrue. Launceston is much warmer than hobart, but the smog makes it horrible in winter.



I'd be interested in knowing how anyone could possibly argue that Hobart is "dirty" at least in a physical sense unless you're talking about trees dropping their leaves or something like that. Each to their own though. 

But ultimately, most people 30+ don't spend their leisure time wandering the city streets or visiting man-made attractions. The novelty of the big cities gives way to the practical reality of hours each day spent commuting and everything costing a fortune. At that point you start to see that smaller cities in general do have some points in their favour, even though for most (due to work) relocation away from the major cities isn't really an option.

As for Hobart versus Launceston weather, I was simply using offical BOM data there. You'd be hard pressed to find anyone in Tas who would argue with the accepted fact that Launceston has much colder Winter nights than Hobart does. You only have to watch the weather on TV and see the -3 or -4 forecast in Launceston to realise that (Hobart all-time low being -2.8, Melbourne's is -2.7). 

As for weather in general, Melbourne average minimum is 10.0, maximum is 19.7, daily sunshine hours 5.5, rainfall 659mm. Hobart average minimum is 8.2, maximum is 16.8, sunshine hours 5.8, rainfall 626mm. So overall Hobart is a couple of degrees colder but gets a bit more sun and a bit less rain.


----------



## MrBurns (15 October 2009)

Sent an email to an agent in London yesterday about a property and he phoned me - I'd given the wrong email address.

Now that's service.

He said they expected the market to stay low for the next 18 months and it was about 20% off it's high now, so might be a good time to get in.

Big decision.


----------



## Tink (15 October 2009)

Yeah it is a big decision Mr Burns, its not a quick flight home

I suppose its all the things you have to think about if you are thinking of moving there permanently.


----------



## MrBurns (15 October 2009)

Tink said:


> Yeah it is a big decision Mr Burns, its not a quick flight home
> 
> I suppose its all the things you have to think about if you are thinking of moving there permanently.




Yeah you have to leave family etc etc the hidden ties that hold you back, the theory is great but......................

Then again you only live once........as far as I know,


----------



## Shrewd Crude (16 October 2009)

NEW ZEALAND IS A great place to live...
could be described as the best place to live in the World...
thank you...

.^sc


----------



## overit (16 October 2009)

I have been doing some snooping for spots around the whitsundays! 

Rainforest, beach, islands, reef! Thats what life is all about. WHITSUNDAY IMAGES!

Airlie Beach!


----------



## doctorj (16 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Sent an email to an agent in London yesterday about a property and he phoned me - I'd given the wrong email address.
> 
> Now that's service.
> 
> ...



If you believe the press here, prices for all but the very top end of town have put in a bottom and have actually increased the past couple of months.  Don't be too keen on estate agents - here they'd be rated somewhere below serial killers on the hierarchy of people to trust.


----------



## MrBurns (16 October 2009)

doctorj said:


> If you believe the press here, prices for all but the very top end of town have put in a bottom and have actually increased the past couple of months.  Don't be too keen on estate agents - here they'd be rated somewhere below serial killers on the hierarchy of people to trust.




Thanks doc , I was a real estate agent for 20 years here in OZ, you dont make international calls unless you need the business


----------



## doctorj (16 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Thanks doc , I was a real estate agent for 20 years here in OZ, you dont make international calls unless you need the business



Too true.  

I suspect the problem in property is similar to that in M&A.  Sellers think the market has recovered somewhat and still have a good memory of what they could have got at the peak.  Buyers think the world ended and they're the seller's only option and expect to buy for close to zero.

The result is lots of talk and very few transactions.


----------



## nioka (16 October 2009)

johenmo said:


> Mr Burns.  Try this
> 100 best places tolive in Austrlia
> http://www.australiantraveller.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=362
> 
> 1 Yamba NSW




The thread "good place to live" and the above article are not necessarily compatable. The best place to live may not be the best place for a holiday.

 For example I have lived near Yamba for a few years now and have enjoyed MOST of its benefits. It has a couple of drawbacks. The first is the increasing number of visitors, good for commerce bad for being able to enjoy a lot of the benefits. Crowded car parks at the best fishing spots which in turn means best spots for fishing lost. High rates to cover the needs of tourists that make little contribution. Busy roads, more vandals, more noise, crowded surf etc.

Then there is the lack of services. A second rate hospital requiring long trips for medical treatment. Quite a few times in the last couple of years I have been freighted to other hospitals in an emergency. Once to Brisbane 300Km by helicopter and another time by private car. Twice to the Gold Coast by ambulance,200km, three times by private car. Twice by ambulance to Lismore, 100km, and once to Grafton by ambulance, 50km. Some of these trips had to be made from the local hospital and back for services that were not available locally. Even my GP for a few years has moved away for family reasons.

So a good place to live may not be the same for everyone. We have sold up here and are moving to Ballina not because it is the best place I know but because it is the best place that I know will serve my needs.


----------



## Julia (16 October 2009)

Shrewd Crude said:


> NEW ZEALAND IS A great place to live...
> could be described as the best place to live in the World...
> thank you...
> 
> .^sc



Except for the weather, which is abysmal.

Mr Burns, Hervey Bay is pretty nice.  Great climate.  Rarely gets over 32 in summer, good sea breeze and average winter daytime temp 23.

Nioka, you make a really good point about medical facilities.  The regional hospitals get the dregs of the doctors who can't get a job in a teaching hospital.

The other downside of a regional city (to balance the lack of traffic congestion and community feel) is lack of cultural facilities, e.g. no symphony orchestra, and only very, very occasional visiting ballet etc.

I guess anywhere we choose to live involves some level of compromise.


----------



## BradK (17 October 2009)

Dubai. 

Great place to live to pillage the country for a tax free income for a little while. 

Brad


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 October 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Pambula = poor mans Merimbula




Merimbula = saturation 

I want to fish mother****er.


----------



## stl_08 (18 October 2009)

WOLLONGONG easily the best city in australia if not the world


----------

